# Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so into server



## ccc (Mar 27, 2012)

I've installed Apache/MySQL/PHP from ports on my FreeBSD 8.2 according to:

http://caffetine.org/freebsd-amp.php

but if I try to start/restart apache, then I get this error:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d
# ./apache22 restart
added: not found
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 105 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: 
Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so into server: 
Cannot open "/usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so"
```

line 105 in /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf:
	
	



```
LoadModule php5_module    libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
```

What's wrong?


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 27, 2012)

Greetings,
 Have you confirmed that that library exists?
/usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so

You will probably find it easier to start Apache via:
[cmd=""]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 start || restart || stop[/cmd]
or include that directory in your path.


----------



## ccc (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> Have you confirmed that that library exists?
> /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so



No, /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so doesn't exist. IÂ´ll try to reinstall lang/php5 with "Apache module" on.


----------



## ccc (Mar 28, 2012)

It works well now!


----------

